# überprüfen ob neue post nachrrichten vorhanden sind



## schranzler3333 (22. Apr 2005)

also ich hab eine kleine community und hab eine infobox dort empfängt man die message, das problem ist ich möchte das gerne so haben das wenn eine message kommt die dann in einem neuen fenster automatisch aufgeht ohne immer auf (1neue nacchricht) zu klicken wo also überprüft ob neuen nachrrichten vorhanden sind,

kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

habs mit  if (window.closed) { versucht klappte aber net danke im vorraus


----------



## Illuvatar (22. Apr 2005)

FAQ: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099

*verschoben*


----------



## schranzler12345 (22. Apr 2005)

hab überall nachgeschaut hlfe benutzt codes ausprobiert leider ohne erfolg ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich mein.

stell euch vor.

ihr habt eine community mit einer infobox klickt man da drauf könnt ihr sehen ob ihr neue gb einträge habt und wie viele und  ob jemand euch nee message geschrieben hat wenn ja steht dann ja neue nachrrichten 1 oder 2 je nach dem will man sie lesen muss man einfach drauf klicken, 

was ich gerne machen möchte das wenn ich eine neue nachrricht bekommen automatisch ein neues fenster aufgeht mit der message, 

leider fand ich da noch kein sript dafür ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen


----------



## Student (23. Apr 2005)

Das ist mit einem Mix aus PHP und JavaScript machbar.

Pseudocode:

```
if( NEUE_NACHRICHT_VORHANDEN ) {
    echo '<body onload="neueNachricht()">';
}
else {
    echo'<body>';
}
```

Die Funktion "neueNachricht()" sieht dann z.B. wie hier beschrieben aus.

Grüße Ben.


----------



## Schranzler12345 (23. Apr 2005)

das heißt wen in diesen fenster (kleines popup fenster) neue nachrrichten entreffen kommt nochmal ein popup fenster mit der nachrricht? right=?


----------



## Schranzler12345 (24. Apr 2005)

so hatte ich es... das klappt auch fast, problem ist nur wenn neue nachrichten sind 
öffnet er ein neues fenster, bist du aber gerade dabei die nachricht zu beantworten 
und die flirtbox reloaded dann wird das fenster erneut aktualisiert während du noch 
eine nachricht schreibst...


----------



## Student (25. Apr 2005)

Schranzler12345 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das heißt wen in diesen fenster (kleines popup fenster) neue nachrrichten entreffen kommt nochmal ein popup fenster mit der nachrricht? right=?


Nö. Ich habe Dein Problem falsch verstanden.


----------



## Student (25. Apr 2005)

Nachtrag:
Wen dann das Ergebnis doch noch interessiert 
:arrow: http://jex-treme.de/forum/thread.php?threadid=19656


----------



## @Schranzler (28. Apr 2005)

Schranzler  8) 

Der coolste Name im gesamten Forum.
Bitte weiter so kreative Einfälle.
Auf den Namen schranzel ich mir gleich einen. :lol:


----------



## thE_29 (28. Apr 2005)

@battleking: wieso schreibst du nicht mit deinem account?? Wenn du schon einen hast, dann nutze den auch!


----------



## Student (28. Apr 2005)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @battleking: wieso schreibst du nicht mit deinem account?? Wenn du schon einen hast, dann nutze den auch!


Muhahaah^^ .. aber mal voll ins Klo gegriffen 8)  *SCNR*


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Apr 2005)

Na ja die gleichen IPs _könnten_ Zufall sein... Battleking war schon nen albes Jahr net mehr im Forum.


----------

